# Strong smelling "conditioning sprays" ok for dog?



## acornah (Aug 10, 2011)

I recently bought "Hunter Coat and Skin conditioner with Lanolin" spray for my future saluki puppy (who is only 3 weeks old and still with her mother atm). It's a Canadian brand and available at all local pet stores, but I cannot locate it online. The ingredients are not on the can. I didn't test it in the store, as it was highly recommended by the store owner, and I assumed it wouldn't have a strong scent.

I sprayed it on my arm and it has an overwhelmingly powerful baby powder smell. When I tasted my skin, it was very bitter and awful-tasting.

Could this inadvertently train my puppy not to groom herself because the scent and taste are so strong? All I wanted was a gentle skin/coat moisturizer to use in between baths. Any other brand suggestions? I'm not looking for a dog cologne. A very light scent is ok but not a cloud of perfume!


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Honestly, I've never had the need for such a product. If your dog is eating good quality food and being bathed often enough for the breed, you shouldn't have to worry about stinkiness. Especially with a puppy.


----------



## acornah (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm not concerned about doggy stinkiness. I was looking for some sort of conditioning spray to help keep the coat shiny and to repel dust... without all the perfumes in them. All of the ones I've seen in pet shops are heavily scented. Any brand recommendations?


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

I actually use human leave-in conditioner on my poodle. It has UV protection in it, which I need because he's black and his hair get's that reddish tint to it. Anyway, it's called S.O.S leave in conditioner by Jlife. So far, it's done really nice things for his coat...very soft and shiny.  Well, as shiny as a poodle can get, anyway.  I like it because it has a very light scent, and since my poodle is allergic to heavily scented stuff, it works well for him. HTH!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Both of my dogs have very nice, healthy coats and I never use anything like that on them. I shampoo and condition my papillon once a month, and I shampoo the klee kai maybe twice a year. Feed a good quality food and brush the coat as often as you're supposed to for the breed, and you may not even need any products.


----------



## MuttJob (Jul 16, 2011)

I use Nature's Miracle "waterless" dog bath. Its got some scent, but not a ton. 

I'm an urban dweller so bathing is a hassle and groomers are pricey and can be stressful for her. I keep the spray on hand in case she gets in something. I only fully bathe her every 3 months or so - or after some super dirty activity. The Natures Miracle keeps her pretty clean (much to her chagrin) and good looking between baths. She's not long haired but she's got an undercoat...Id say like a lab. It works great!

Hope this helps.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Max gets a cheap orange scented conditioner when he is bathed and Chris Christenson's Ice on Ice during the grooming after the bath. Then I just use plain water before combing him out between baths. The conditioner mostly gets me to rinse really carefully, leaving soap in is about the worst bathing mistake you can make!

Max never smells bad, always smells of dusty lavender. Sassy did smell of dog but it turned out it was the monthly filling of her anal sacs that was the problem. Once she was on a simple home made chicken and rice her breath and body odor were vastly improved. Diet is important.

When I got Max he had no oil in his coat and his sticky outy undercoat reached out and grabbed debris. I work hard to remove old undercoat and the high fat content in his raw diet has improved the skin oil situation so that undercoat isn't sticky and he is somewhat water proof these days. Fish oil wasn't enough, he had always been dosed with it, he needed more fat. Sassy didn't, her dense short double coat was always water resistant and dirt fell off. Diet is important.

I wouldn't buy anything right now, it might not be necessary! The right food is most of the battle. Have to agree about that spray, it could put your pup off grooming.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I may be wrong....but I have used tear free Johnsons Baby Shampoo on my two Schnauzer/Poodle's for 5 years without any skin problems whatsoever. Their hair is soft and shiny....and they are solid white. I have only used a childrens spray conditioner that had a light berry scent on them a few times. It was a leave-in type. Human shampoo isn't supposed to be good for them I hear......but.......

Bathing a dog too often leads to skin and coat problems. Diet is also very important. I just started my rescue pup on fish oil due to some skin and coat issues. She is shining up already....and it is just the beginning of the second week. She is black and what a difference. Ask the vet first before you start using fish oil to be sure it is what you need and the amount to use.

I personally don't care for the really strong smelling sprays. I don't want my dogs licking it off of their fur or getting it into their respiratory track.

Dogs don't care for bitter apple taste. I stay away from products with smells except for berry or vanilla.


----------

